# Checking out some succulents



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok so I have been learning a ton of what kinds of plants do well in Vivs
But so far only see lots about reg plants what about some succulents.

Are there any that are ok in a viv fist thought comes to mind its a water or juice or cactus type plant so the substrate is probably to wet but I thought I would ask.

Man there are some realy cool looking succulents.
I have only been really looking at local nursery's Lowe's and Home Depot.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Most succulents will do poorly as it is too moist. You might want to look at the Dischidia species of plants. I don't think that they are actually succulents but they do get fatter, plumper leaves like a succulent.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have done really well with epiphytic rainforest cacti. I believe Home Depot or Lowes sells Rhipsalis in a hanging basket. The species they sell is spineless so it will not harm the frogs. I think it is part of the exotic Angel collection.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I've put Christmas Cactus (Schlumbergera) in a few of my vivs and it appears to do well anywhere in the tank. It's a very slow grower, though, and I have yet to see it flower in the viv, even with bright lights.


----------



## Uniceros (Mar 19, 2011)

Christmas and Easter cactus are dependent on day length to trigger flowering. Hence the holiday names


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

I use jungle cactus all the time [3 different rhiphalis species, epiphyllum, schlumbergera]...




> Christmas and Easter cactus are dependent on day length to trigger flowering. Hence the holiday names


not necesarily, i have had easter cactus flower in december and around easter...


i also have this one succulent that i think is suppose to be a desert plant, but it thrives in the viv...

heres a pic anyone know what it is?


----------



## epiphyte (Jan 25, 2011)

Zorloc, there are quite a few succulents that would probably do well in vivs. A while back I took some cuttings of a friend's Kalanchoe and put them in pots sealed in zip lock bags. They quickly rooted and are growing like crazy. I thought I wrote the name down but guess I didn't. 

Many of the succulents that could potentially do well in vivs are epiphytes. Here's a list of a few...

Echeveria guatemalensis
Echeveria pittieri
Echeveria rosea
Echeveria var. racemosa
Graptopetalum macdougalii
Kalanchoe campanulata
Kalanchoe globulifera
Kalanchoe gracilipes
Kalanchoe ndotoensis
Kalanchoe porphyrocalyx
Kalanchoe pumila
Kalanchoe schizophylla
Kalanchoe uniflora
Sedum botteri
Sedum churchillianum
Sedum dendroideum
Sedum epidendrum
Sedum grandipetalum
Sedum guatemalense
Sedum jujuyensis
Sedum meyeri-johannis
Sedum neovolcanicum
Sedum reptans
Sedum ruwenzoriense
Sedum tortuosum

Given that they are epiphytes I'd either grow them in rocks or attached to branches.

Besides epiphytes there are probably a few smaller Aloes and other tropical terrestrial succulents that might do well. When I was up at the San Francisco Botanic Garden there was a smallish Aloe that was thriving in the moist climate. Took a photo of the name tag but can't remember which external hard drive I stored the photos in.

boabab95, your plant looks kinda like Rhipsalis mesembryanthemoides.


----------



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

Omg thanks for the list it will be very useful

Chad
S.A. TX.

Sent from taptalk Sprint Evo


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

The major issue with succulents in a viv is (for the species that will grow) the low light and humidity make for really lanky plants. They dont look nearly as nice as when their grown in a proper environment.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I placed a kalanchoe in my viv about 2 weeks ago because chatting with the workers at a nursery they thought it would do well. I came home and researched it, but almost all that I could find was how they will not do well. I put it in there anyway because it's pretty and I'll take it out when/if it dies. I'm not holding my breath that it will make it, but for now I think it looks nice.

I took some pictures of the frogs last weekend and got one with them on the kalanchoe. Sorry about the darkness of the shot. I tried to lighten it a bit. The kalanchoe isn't that pink.


----------



## Uniceros (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice picture! Love the color scheme, even if it's inaccurate


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Uniceros said:


> Nice picture! Love the color scheme, even if it's inaccurate


Thanks. Yeah, it just doesn't "glow" as much in real life. It sure is pink though.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I went to Lowes the other day and they had three different species of Rhipsalis available in large hanging baskets. Hope this helps you out if you looking for local availability.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

im absolutely no plant expert, but ive read good things and probably am gonna try 
Nematanthus gregarius
it looks like a succulent but im not sure it really is one


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

FwoGiZ said:


> im absolutely no plant expert, but ive read good things and probably am gonna try
> Nematanthus gregarius
> it looks like a succulent but im not sure it really is one


it's a Gesneriad, but it has succulent like [well, rubbery] leaves...


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

alright tx
i ve got myself a kalancho today it really is a nice plant indeed! 
i hope it will do good in the vivarium! 
i paid 3$ for a very tiny pot but the plant look as big as in the picture in this thread


----------

